# Just Done Crash



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

*Just Don't Crash*

Please eccept that this is my opinion only!!!!!

.    

I had a bad experience with A-plan ' not with them any more', I had an accident, no one else involved and the car needed new front and back bumper, intercooler and a dent pushed out on the boot and back.

Was told after some time that the car was beyond economical repair and that the pre accident value of the car was £4,100 and that i would also have to pay £500 excess. A NEARLY HAD A HEART ATTACK as i had only bought the car 3 months earlier for the sum of £15,000, which was also plastered all over the insurance paperwork 'Ensign', i disputed this and had to deal with the claim company 'ClaimTec' the car had been moved from Croydon to Canvey Island after more calls etc and sending Log book, service history & receipt of purchase to them they then said that they would repair it, car goes over to 'LVS' Colliers Wood for repair.

Finally get car back minus HKS EVC 5 Boost Gauge and aluminium tax holder. (I recon these went missing at Canvey when they thought it was a write off), I report this to A-Plan who then send me a letter saying that ClaimTec are investigating and that i should report it to the Police' (I believe that as the car was not in my custody that they should by held responsible). 

I can’t replace the EVC as you can’t just buy the display part on its own.

The duct under the near side of front wing for the brake cooling was also not replaced and I was told by LVS that they would call me when the part came in, 'still waiting’

Accident happened 23/11/05
Received car back 06/06/06 (the devils work)

Over 6 month of sheer hell.

The Morale to this is whatever company you are with, just don’t have an accident in any way shape or form and avoid other drivers like the plague!

PS. just had a Peugeot 206 drive into the side of my car and scraped it all down one side NICE. The car is jinxed!!! or is it me?

Well done to you if you have wasted your life reading the above, don't expect anyone will.


----------



## dazzler22 (Feb 20, 2007)

time to see a shaymon! get that curse lifted,

Sorry to hear of the bad time mate, good luck for the future!

Dazzler


----------



## nismo22 (Jan 25, 2006)

*A-plan*

It was all praise A-plan before, but from what i've read an heard their useless at paying out, no wonder their so cheap!


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Maybe its time to change my insurance company at renewal.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

was insured with them for about two weeks

didnt bother sending out the cover note so i cancelled (two weeks later i still couldnt tax the car), messers IMHO


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

nismo22 said:


> It was all praise A-plan before, but from what i've read an heard their useless at paying out, no wonder their so cheap!


This is what I was afraid of. People were going there in their droves. It was bound to end in tears.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

to be fair, find me an insurer that is keen or generous when paying out?!?!

key is fight them every step of the way until you get satisfction

they are hoping you just roll over and take it up the arse, and Joe public more often than not does just that

mook


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Why slate A-Plan, they are brokers. I'm sure you could go to a whole bunch of brokers and end up with Ensign.

Personally, I've found them very good, but then I see them personally.


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

*a plan*

i feel sory for anyone using a-plan and/or ensign i had trouble with them last year and cant even get my private no. plate back as they say they own the car. they wouldnt even let me take my stereo ,amp , speakers e.t.c.so i phoned the garage that held the car and they let me get everything exept the no. plate. it was a cat c write off the insurance also knew i wanted to buy the salvage back but they wouldnt let me . now no one knows where the car is.


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

mmmm. A-plan have just quoted me £572 for Kenan's skyline. Best quote by a long shot.

As has been said above, is any insurance co better - read through the site, and someone's had problems with virtually every insurer here. I have 6 years NCB, so essentially 6 years worth of premiums for nothing - around £3000.

I still think going for the lowest quote possible with maximum benefits is the way to go. There's no guarantee that paying 3x as much means the policy will pay out 3x at accident.

I did try an agreed value policy, but that was £1500 before we even got to the mods...


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

bernmc give mce a try, i'm with them on an agree value, all mods declared policy £503 for my 95 r33 gtr. Policy is with norwich union with like for like replacement and a free green card. They gave me a reduced rate policy for my second car also. I've never had to claim so don't know about that side of things but as you say who knows if you pay 3x as much it's going to be any better :wavey:


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

fuelburner said:


> bernmc give mce a try, i'm with them on an agree value, all mods declared policy £503 for my 95 r33 gtr. Policy is with norwich union with like for like replacement and a free green card. They gave me a reduced rate policy for my second car also. I've never had to claim so don't know about that side of things but as you say who knows if you pay 3x as much it's going to be any better :wavey:


Gave them a ring - they use the same bunch as a-line for skyline insurance -?ensign...


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

They're a broker like a-plan, my policy is with Norwich Union thru' them, I suppose ensign was the cheapest for your situation.
It was worth a call to find out, sorry it didn't help much in your case


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

I had a similar situation with an Evo insured through A-plan. 

Crashed it 02/01/05, didnt get it back until 5-6 months later and it had several problems they had missed (****ed diffs and gearbox, broken ABS sensor, bent rear arm) in the end they decided it was a write off due to the cost of the parts needed BUT, they stumped up the £15k VERY quickly and I didnt pay my excess as I had been messed around so much and given back a car that was unroadworthy!


----------

